# Beliebers...



## xCookieDough

*Any more news!? Desi, Kelly...wheres my daily updates? *


----------



## Desi's_lost

He did take a dna test but he did it without her/a member of her team present so she is demanding a new test which is fair enough. He isnt some joe off the street, he's internationally famous so its reasonable to fear someone will alter the test either because they like him or because they are paid off. 

Thats about all the news though other than Justin taking shots at her occasionally.

Apparently he messed on the lyrics on a talk show and also bragged that he had been to all 7 continents...which he also couldnt name lmao


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> He did take a dna test but he did it without her/a member of her team present so she is demanding a new test which is fair enough. He isnt some joe off the street, he's internationally famous so its reasonable to fear someone will alter the test either because they like him or because they are paid off.
> 
> Thats about all the news though other than Justin taking shots at her occasionally.
> 
> *Apparently he messed on the lyrics on a talk show and also bragged that he had been to all 7 continents...which he also couldnt name* lmao

poor kid, his life sounds so stressful


----------



## Desi's_lost

obviously not stressful enough. come on, 17 and he cant name the continents...more over thinks he's been to Antarctica..


----------



## Desi's_lost

TMZ is saying that that Robbie Powell guy is claiming now he's the father and his reason for coming forward is he's tired of his child being used for media attention...if he cared so much why didnt he step up before the media circus? It could go either way, but i think he's just cashing in on his 15 minutes of fame now.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Desi's_lost said:


> obviously not stressful enough. *come on, 17 and he cant name the continents*...more over thinks he's been to Antarctica..

im 17 and cant ?


----------



## Desi's_lost

There are only 7....you must know Europe, Asia, and Australia as there are girls from all of them on here. You live in North America, and South is below you. Africa is pretty obvious as well. Theres 6 so the last is Antarctica...you know, where the polar bears live thats covered in melty ice..it happens to be above us. 
Learned this stuff in 6th grade.


----------



## x__amour

I know the continents because of a song...

North America, South America, Europe and Asia. Africa, Antarctica and AUSTRALIA! :lol:


----------



## rileybaby

I didnt even know what a continent was till i read this ...:blush:


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> There are only 7....you must know Europe, Asia, and Australia as there are girls from all of them on here. You live in North America, and South is below you. Africa is pretty obvious as well. Theres 6 so the last is Antarctica...*you know, where the polar bears live thats covered in melty ice..it happens to be above us.*
> Learned this stuff in 6th grade.

I am so confused by this post, Desi. :wacko:

Not to be a bitch, but there aren't any polar bears in Antarctica. Polar bears live in the arctic... penguins live in Antarctica. And how is it above us? Antarctica is the south pole. :shrug:


Spoiler
https://www.vbmap.org/pictures/europe/en_continents.gif


& apparently Mariah's ex-boyfriend says he's positive he's the father. :wacko:
https://www.mtv.co.uk/news/justin-bieber/338984-justin-bieber-baby-mariah-yeater-ex-boyfriend-dad


----------



## Desi's_lost

Really? there arent polar bears there? huh. and the earth is round, and seeing where i live its geographically closer to me traveling north, i count it as above. :thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

Really. There are absolutely no polar bears in the south pole.

How does that make sense? The Earth is round, yes, but you'd still have to travel south to get there. Even if you go north, you will eventually have to go south. :confused:


----------



## Desi's_lost

umm no, think of it this way, if draw a line on a globe north from CT, i will eventually hit Antarctica without ever traveling south.


----------



## we can't wait

That's not accurate at all.

If you travel north from CT, you will fly over the north pole, and then, once you've passed over it, you will be traveling towards the south pole-- hence south. Your compass would flip to south after you'd passed the north pole. Do you see what I'm saying?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ok, upon downloading google earth or something, i've looked at this in 3d and i was slightly off, but north or south they are similar distances. i'm not a very spacial person lol.

eta: fair enough, but thats getting fairly complicated, no? I suppose we should stick to just trying to get everyone on the same page, being how many, what are, and the names of the continents. lol


----------



## AriannasMama

*Antarctica (pronounced /æn&#712;t&#593;rt&#616;k&#601;/ or /æn&#712;t&#593;rkt&#616;k&#601;/ ( listen))[2][3][Note 1] is Earth's southernmost continent, encapsulating the South Pole*. It is situated in the Antarctic region of the Southern Hemisphere, almost entirely south of the Antarctic Circle, and is surrounded by the Southern Ocean. At 14.0 million km2 (5.4 million sq mi), it is the fifth-largest continent in area after Asia, Africa, North America, and South America. For comparison, Antarctica is nearly twice the size of Australia. About 98% of Antarctica is covered by ice that averages at least 1.6 kilometres (0.99 mi) in thickness.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Look at that, I was right about the icy bit. lmao


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Desi's_lost said:


> There are only 7....you must know Europe, Asia, and Australia as there are girls from all of them on here. You live in North America, and South is below you. Africa is pretty obvious as well. Theres 6 so the last is Antarctica...you know, where the polar bears live thats covered in melty ice..it happens to be above us.
> Learned this stuff in 6th grade.

i only ever learned abut canada


----------



## unconditional

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> i only ever learned abut canada

are you kidding me right now?? lol wow:dohh:
did you not have geography in elementary school? or even high school? pretty sure its required lol. 
anywaysss back on topic..

hope they get this stuff sorted soon i mean, how hard is it to get two persons' DNA?!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

unconditional said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> i only ever learned abut canada
> 
> are you kidding me right now?? lol wow:dohh:
> *did you not have geography in elementary school? or even high school?* pretty sure its required lol.
> anywaysss back on topic..
> 
> hope they get this stuff sorted soon i mean, how hard is it to get two persons' DNA?!Click to expand...

nope


----------



## AirForceWife7

This thread has turned into a geography lesson/lecture :haha:

Did Biebo decide to take the test? I'm soo behind in the gossip


----------



## almostXmagic

sorry to pop in on here but i just have to say how shocked i am by what kids are NOT learning these days in school :nope:. back when i was in highschool, middle, and ELEMENTARY school we learned all the continents, states, state capitals, all the US presidents and how to find the exact location of somewhere on a map using different coordinate points.


----------



## AriannasMama

I know the states in alphabetical order in song form :thumbup:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

almostXmagic said:


> sorry to pop in on here but i just have to say how shocked i am by what kids are NOT learning these days in school :nope:. back when i was in highschool, middle, and ELEMENTARY school we learned all the continents, states, state capitals, all the US presidents and how to find the exact location of somewhere on a map using different coordinate points.

 in canada? i did my schooling in BC


AriannasMama said:


> I know the states in alphabetical order in song form :thumbup:

and we never were taught them once!


----------



## samface182

Desi's_lost said:


> Really? there arent polar bears there? huh. and the earth is round, and seeing where i live its geographically closer to me traveling north, i count it as above. :thumbup:

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Who cares if people don't know the continents or the states? I knew the continents and it means absolutely nothing to me, my life is the same as it woulda been without knowing. I don't know the states and again, life no different. I don't know much about where places are in England. Theres always Google for things you don't know ;) Geography was the bane of my life, you're lucky Melissa ;)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

annawrigley said:


> Who cares if people don't know the continents or the states? I knew the continents and it means absolutely nothing to me, my life is the same as it woulda been without knowing. I don't know the states and again, life no different. I don't know much about where places are in England. Theres always Google for things you don't know ;) Geography was the bane of my life, you're lucky Melissa ;)

Pfftt.. you need to know these things for chirstmas games with my family.. family trivia or whatever.. these questions always come up.. :coffee:

charley was tryna be clever by asking me tree questions from best of british - he was surprised when i could name all the trees in the pictures! :thumbup: LOL.. i joke.. other than winning games thouuugh.. it has not alot of relevance to my life :sleep:

if i dont know something, i always google on my phone.. no matter where or when.. 


ohhh.. and as for the beiber thing? how can her ex say his 100% sure.. 
a man can never be 100% sure he's the dad unless he's had a DNA test.. and even then they never say 100%.. they give strange figures LOL.. only a woman can be 100% of who the father of her baby is.. just saying..


----------



## we can't wait

The just claims he's sure-- most likely for publicity. Although, I'm pretty sure we can all agree the her sworn statement that "bieber is the only possible dad" is complete shit. 

& I agree with Anna. Knowing the states is helpful, because I live here, but if I lived elsewhere why would I care? I don't know exactly where all the different coutries in Europe are, and I function just fine. :thumbup: I do dislike when one person uses inaccurate information as ammunition to make someone else feel stupid, though. Liiiiike my brother... Who argued with my sister for 20 minutes, because he was positive there were 54 states in the union... He's 30 years old. :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

On the note of geography, actually it is really useful. I wish i had paid more attention to it. And really, if you have friends from around the globe- as all of us here do as we are from all over the globe, it really does give you a leg up to have an understanding of the geography. I'm not saying each person would be able to place everything on the map but hey...knowing 7 commonly used massive locations is pretty basic.

Yes, I did make a bit of a fool of myself assuming the location of polar bears and by folding the map in my head the wrong way :haha: I wont sit here and tell you i'm the smartest person, i'm not. I didnt try very hard in school and i regret that now. That said, it worries me that school systems dont teach something so basic..

That aside on the first page both Kelly and I weigh in on the up to date news. There isnt much else known (unless its come up on the last 10 hours but no, i'm not gonna look right now)


----------



## LauraBee

....I don't know states or capitals of most countries. And I swear I read a "fact" saying "all continents start and end with the same letter" - so it would be Europe, Asia, Africa, America, Australia and Antarctica - never knew that the north and South of America were divided into actual continents :shrug:

I'm actually getting bored with the Bieber story now - no matter how much I want it to be true, I do very much doubt it.


----------



## we can't wait

I always get confused by Central America... I always lump it with South America, but I'm not sure if that's actually correct. :haha: And, no, I can name all the states, but not the capitals. :blush:

I kind of agree... there's nothing new going on with the Bieber thing. :nope: Like Desi said, we covered all the news on the first page.


----------



## we can't wait

Yeater Update:

- Apparently a video has just surfaced of Yeater getting high. I really don't care about other people using drugs (I don't, but others can do what they want), I do tend to get a little judgemental about this... because in the video, they are apparently getting high with a little girl in the room with them. :nope: 

Anddd, now the guy that claims he's "positive" he's the babydaddy has been arrested for burglary and meth possession.

That poor little boy.... He's screwed either way.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Ohh gosh i'm sorry to be a bitch but come on....at 17 not knowing the continents?! Really?! Seriously?!
Well even more so that he's BEEN to them all and can't name them! :dohh:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

But I don't know all the states :blush: I'm British tho so i'm exempt :winkwink:


----------



## Burchy314

Marzipan_girl said:


> Ohh gosh i'm sorry to be a bitch but come on....at 17 not knowing the continents?! Really?! Seriously?!
> Well even more so that he's BEEN to them all and can't name them! :dohh:

Im 19 and I didn't know all the continents until this thread. So I guess I am just stupid. :coffee: I barely even remember all the states in the USA. I get confused on what is what when it comes to states and countries other then what is here in the USA. I must be so fucking stupid :coffee:


----------



## AriannasMama

Here is the 50 states song. This song is embedded in my head FOREVER and now it will be in yours too :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALhEGiA5k5I&feature=related


----------



## AirForceWife7

I love how people associate knowing all 50 states & continents with being successful in life :lol:

I sometimes get Missouri & Minnesota confused & I don't know the geography of the entire world so therefore I'm a dumbass & must fail at life :dohh:

Get real people.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I dont think knowing geography makes you successful however...something like the 7 continents is just soooooooooooooo basic. I mean there are only 7 and if you pay attention to the news at all, its pretty apparent.
Anyway, obviously not all people do and if they school system doesnt teach it, it doesnt teach it.

Kelly, is there really? sighhh. Poor boy =/


----------



## AirForceWife7

That's how a few people on here are making it out to be? So what, he doesn't know the 7 continents? Big deal. I'm pretty sure Justin Bieber has a lot more to worry about than memorizing the seven continents :dohh:

How does a thread about the Justin Bieber paternity case turn into a geography lesson & what schools teach & such? Let's just keep it on topic I want my gossip :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

I'm lost, What does 'Beiber Beliebers' even mean?


----------



## MommyGrim

AriannasMama said:


> Here is the 50 states song. This song is embedded in my head FOREVER and now it will be in yours too :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALhEGiA5k5I&feature=related

We sang this song when I was in gradeschool!! :haha: That's how I remember all the states too! XD


----------



## almostXmagic

Desi's_lost said:


> *I dont think knowing geography makes you successful however...something like the 7 continents is just soooooooooooooo basic. I mean there are only 7 and if you pay attention to the news at all, its pretty apparent.*
> Anyway, obviously not all people do and if they school system doesnt teach it, it doesnt teach it.
> 
> Kelly, is there really? sighhh. Poor boy =/

i have to agree with this. never said it made you successful, just said i was surprised that the school system is no longer teaching this stuff because, as Desi said, its very basic. (however if you dont live in the states then it doesnt really matter if you know the states or not. i was speaking of people who do live in the US as it seems like it would be something very basic that teachers would teach)


----------



## almostXmagic

haha this is how i learned the presidents. only the music was sped up a little faster. same song though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofOeB_RCDhE&feature=related


----------



## AirForceWife7

I was exaggerating sarcastically, but take it how you wish :thumbup:

We had the 50 nifty states too! We were forced to sing it in music class in elementary school & the boys always got so embarrassed cause they had to sing! :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

If i watch the news I understand what is going on regardless of whether I know the continents or not :lol: And if i don't, theres a magical little thing called Google. I don't know every country in Europe/every city in England :shrug: And i couldn't care less lol. We learnt more productive things at school than memorising a list of places that mean nothing to us


----------



## mayb_baby

Why the US think 'states, presidents. . .etc.' are sooo important is beyond me, I mean it's like OMG you cant name the states :shock:
Wow big deal

I agree with Anna there are far more productive things that can be learnt at school, then memorising something that is sooo useless.


----------



## LauraBee

mayb_baby said:


> I agree with Anna there are far more productive things that can be learnt at school, then memorising something that is sooo useless.

Yeah! Like sex education... Which our year group skipped actually :dohh:


----------



## emmylou92

I don't know the state's and I only know the continents because my younger brother wouldn't stop going on about them for about 6 months wen he was learning about them.

I know the Capital of England, London then after that maybe half of the city's. 

Also when people were talking about the Hurricanes I had to go online to find out were all these places are! 

I cant imagion i'd be that bothered if Hollie cant name all the states or w.e at 17, aslong as she has learnt enough to get a decent job, I'm happy.

Again I dont even understand what beliebers stands for!?


----------



## Hevalouaddict

emmylou92 said:


> I don't know the state's and I only know the continents because my younger brother wouldn't stop going on about them for about 6 months wen he was learning about them.
> 
> I know the Capital of England, London then after that maybe half of the city's.
> 
> Also when people were talking about the Hurricanes I had to go online to find out were all these places are!
> 
> I cant imagion i'd be that bothered if Hollie cant name all the states or w.e at 17, aslong as she has learnt enough to get a decent job, I'm happy.
> 
> Again I dont even understand what beliebers stands for!?

beliebers are people who believe justin beiber isn't the baby daddy its just a play on his last name


----------



## emmylou92

Ah I see!
Thanks !


----------



## rainbows_x

I have no idea what's even going on in this thread. I got a D in Geography, don't have a clue what even one continent is :thumbup:


----------



## xCookieDough

*Woah,completely forgot about this threads pmsl and look what its turnt into!*


----------



## xCookieDough

*Lighten up everyone, chill its Christmas time...*


----------



## Desi's_lost

rainbows_x said:


> I have no idea what's even going on in this thread. I got a D in Geography, don't have a clue what even one continent is :thumbup:

You definately do xD You live in Europe, yes? Europe is a continent. So is Asia. Australia, North America, South America, Africa. Antarctica is the only elusive one as no one really lives there. 


To make clear, i'm not so particular on the entire country, okay you forget a state i'm not going to brand you stupid. (i wont either way) Same with capitols, i wont lie and say i know them all anymore.
I just found it a bit frightening that he didnt know the 7 continents, specially when he's been to 6 of them!


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's even going on in this thread. I got a D in Geography, don't have a clue what even one continent is :thumbup:
> 
> You definately do xD You live in Europe, yes? Europe is a continent. So is Asia. Australia, North America, South America, Africa. Antarctica is the only elusive one as no one really lives there.
> 
> 
> To make clear, i'm not so particular on the entire country, okay you forget a state i'm not going to brand you stupid. (i wont either way) Same with *capitols*, i wont lie and say i know them all anymore.
> I just found it a bit frightening that he didnt know the 7 continents, specially when he's been to 6 of them!Click to expand...

*Capitals


----------



## LauraBee

I once asked my friend if The Isle of Wight was a country :dohh: I think I meant to say county, 'cos someone else had told me that their sister thought that going there classed as going abroad. I think Geography is possibly the least useful subject, unless you make maps or travel or whatever.


----------



## bbyno1

Im really bad at geography and it hasn't caused me any problems in life yet lol. I must admit i had very good geography teachers,but i never paid much attention. Just something that never interested me i guess?:shrug:
I was more a maths boffin:haha:
I use maths daily though,so that one paid off!


----------



## rainbows_x

My Geogrpahy teacher was fit :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't even know street names in my local town, I know where everything is so don't need to know the names. As for continents well I haven't got a clue and this is the first time it's been brought up so guess it's not so important :rofl: I dropped Geography first chance I could, can you tell? lol My teacher didn't even know where Essex was so I didn't have much chance anyway :rofl:

As for Bieber I'm starting to believe him because the more videos I see (yes I'm ashamed to admit I've watched a couple :blush:) the more I'm convinced he is or at least will be gay :D.


----------



## annawrigley

All I remember from Geography is one time when I was like 12 I started my period in a lesson (it was like one of my first ever periods) and I was sitting on the table for some reason and I was sitting on my book and I stood up and there was blood all over my book. My friend marched me to the teacher and told him in a really obvious voice that I NEEDED TO GO TO THE TOILET NOW and my book was bloodstained for the rest of the year lol. Cringey times...


----------



## Desi's_lost

Cute


----------



## we can't wait

Anna... You always have the most cringe-worthy moments. :haha:


----------



## hot tea

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> sorry to pop in on here but i just have to say how shocked i am by what kids are NOT learning these days in school :nope:. back when i was in highschool, middle, and ELEMENTARY school we learned all the continents, states, state capitals, all the US presidents and how to find the exact location of somewhere on a map using different coordinate points.
> 
> in canada? i did my schooling in BC
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I know the states in alphabetical order in song form :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> and we never were taught them once!Click to expand...

I was schooled in BC and I know all these things. We didn't focus much on the US, but I know all the states and their locations as well as most capital cities. As for learning about continents... Hell yes. Not knowing this stuff would be scary. If someone didn't teach me, I would be really quick to changing that as an adult.


----------



## rainbows_x

To be honest though it's not something you apply and use in every day life. I have gotten through 21 years without knowing and it has done me no harm.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

hot tea said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> sorry to pop in on here but i just have to say how shocked i am by what kids are NOT learning these days in school :nope:. back when i was in highschool, middle, and ELEMENTARY school we learned all the continents, states, state capitals, all the US presidents and how to find the exact location of somewhere on a map using different coordinate points.
> 
> in canada? i did my schooling in BC
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I know the states in alphabetical order in song form :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> and we never were taught them once!Click to expand...
> 
> I was schooled in BC and I know all these things. We didn't focus much on the US, but I know all the states and their locations as well as most capital cities. As for learning about continents... Hell yes. Not knowing this stuff would be scary. If someone didn't teach me, I would be really quick to changing that as an adult.Click to expand...

cool ?
i moved 2 x a year i missed suubjects
and failed grade 10 geo.
im fine not knowing them


----------



## hot tea

I can't imagine not knowing such basic things about the world I live in, that's all.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Well good thing you do


----------



## xCookieDough

annawrigley said:


> All I remember from Geography is one time when I was like 12 I started my period in a lesson (it was like one of my first ever periods) and I was sitting on the table for some reason and I was sitting on my book and I stood up and there was blood all over my book. My friend marched me to the teacher and told him in a really obvious voice that I NEEDED TO GO TO THE TOILET NOW and my book was bloodstained for the rest of the year lol. Cringey times...

*Omg cringe! Bless you though lol.*


----------



## AriannasMama

You do sometimes miss out on learning things when you move. I missed learning how to tell time on a clock :haha:. I lived in Colorado and we learned that in some grade(don't remember which one!) but when I moved- to Illinois I was already ahead of whatever grade they taught it in. It happens.
:shrug:


----------



## x__amour

AriannasMama said:


> You do sometimes miss out on learning things when you move. I missed learning how to tell time on a clock :haha:. I lived in Colorado and we learned that in some grade(don't remember which one!) but when I moved- to Illinois I was already ahead of whatever grade they taught it in. It happens.
> :shrug:

Gah, Colorado schools are so much more advanced than schools in Illinois. I remember being top of my class in Illinois and then moving to Colorado and they were so ahead! It's crazy!


----------



## xgem27x

rainbows_x said:


> My Geogrpahy teacher was fit :D

Is that even possible?! :haha:

I had the traditional old, boring, always wore tweed, with massive moustache, very boring, glasses, bald head, really boring.... ahhhh Geography was definately the doss lesson at school :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

My Geo teacher had a large mass of thick black chest hair that always stuck out of the top of his shirt and he always told us about how he was a virgin and that having sex with his wife for the first time will be amazing

:wacko:


----------



## xgem27x

........thats creepy! :shock:


----------



## AriannasMama

xgem27x said:


> ........thats creepy! :shock:

tell me about it. he was very anti-premarital sex and reminded us daily of that lol. 

Telling a bunch of high school kids that you are a 30+ year old virgin is just setting yourself up to be made fun of lol.


----------



## LauraBee

My Geography teacher was hot (or at least I thought he was at the time) he's one of those pretty boys who knows all the girls fancy him.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> My Geo teacher had a large mass of thick black chest hair that always stuck out of the top of his shirt and he always told us about how he was a virgin and that having sex with his wife for the first time will be amazing
> 
> :wacko:

:rofl:


----------



## xgem27x

AriannasMama said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> ........thats creepy! :shock:
> 
> tell me about it. he was very anti-premarital sex and reminded us daily of that lol.
> 
> Telling a bunch of high school kids that you are a 30+ year old virgin is just setting yourself up to be made fun of lol.Click to expand...

Or letting everyone know you are well in the closet! :winkwink: ....his poor wife!


----------



## xCookieDough

*This is a Bieber thread where are the updates!!*


----------



## xgem27x

I thought the DNA test and court case and everything is all being revealed this month, was it the 17th or something?! So I dont think there are any updates just yet, but not long to wait lol xxx


----------



## rjb

i haven't had geography since 7th grade.. my teacher was a very large old woman who seemed to hate children.
i can honestly say i don't know the continents..


----------



## hot tea

Something is seriously wrong with the educational systems...


----------



## rjb

^^ i'm making As in college at 16, so i don't think that the system has exactly failed me?
if you aren't travelling the world, why would you really need to know it?


----------



## LauraBee

rjb said:


> ^^ i'm making As in college at 16, so i don't think that the system has exactly failed me?
> if you aren't travelling the world, why would you really need to know it?

Yup, doing my A2s (second part of A-Levels) and have offers from Unis. Not knowing most of the continents until this thread didn't get in the way of that :thumbup:

I still can't see what the big deal is :wacko:


----------



## hot tea

World events, for example. Knowing where you are or where things are on a map is so curcial. If you don't know what is happening in the world around you, or WHERE around you, I am afraid someing went wrong along the road.


----------



## hot tea

Knowledge is power IMO. Just because you are acing in university doesn't mean much if the university doesn't even promote basic learning... Like where the hell shit is, lol.


----------



## LauraBee

Okay, I don't think we're gonna get anywhere... Knowing where somewhere is will probably never play a big part in my life. Even if I were going on holiday, as long as I get on the right plane, I'm fine. Where is the advantage in knowing that where I'm going is a part of Asia etc?


----------



## hot tea

Again, world events? Having some basic understanding on what is going on in the world around yoy is very important, especially with all the issues happening overseas. The world is going to huge famine, recessions, etc... And you couldn't even know where! But that doesn't directly effect you, so you may as well not know, right?


----------



## emyandpotato

hot tea said:


> World events, for example. Knowing where you are or where things are on a map is so curcial. If you don't know what is happening in the world around you, or WHERE around you, I am afraid someing went wrong along the road.

I agree that it's important to know the continents and that knowledge _is_ power, but in the UK they teach you about the continents in early primary school at 6 or 7 and then 'geography' is more about land formation/geology/social aspects etc rather than where things actually are. Our education system isn't actually that bad and our degrees are supposedly harder than those in America too.

ETA: It probably is worth just quickly learning the continents and trying to keep a basic knowledge of where things are because if you're ever at a business meeting or interview or even a party where you could potentially make business contacts things like that could come up in conversation and if you make a mistake about something silly like geography people could dismiss you as stupid even if you're very academic in every other aspect. Goes for other things like world news etc. I don't in any way mean any offence to anyone here by the way, my geography isn't brilliant either!


----------



## xgem27x

If on the news it said "big news going on in Libya" , then I would know there was big news going on in Libya :shrug: .... ok I dont know where Libya is in terms of how many miles away from my house, what latitude and longitude, what hemisphere, blah blah blah....


...but who even talks about that stuff?! Like if I striked up a conversation about a world event, no one needs to know exactly where on the map it is, whats more important is knowing the event surely, not its location?!

I do get what you are saying Tiffany, but I agree with others, having a basic knowledge is enough, or even just a general idea you know, I would rather spend more time in maths class, or science class, what you learn there comes much more useful in day to day life!


----------



## Desi's_lost

How much more basic can you get than the seven main land masses ...aka the continents lol

Imagine you're talking with your employer casually an the subject of Libya comes up and you say oh that's in Asia right? They'll think you're unlnowledgable which wouldn't be great. 

I suppose some People won't need to know but it sure can't hurt either. 

Rebecca depending on what you're studying I'm not surprised they aren't teaching continents. That's something you should have learned much earlier on an simple retained because if you are aware of current events, you probably have a general idea of where things are.


----------



## Desi's_lost

xgem27x said:


> I thought the DNA test and court case and everything is all being revealed this month, was it the 17th or something?! So I dont think there are any updates just yet, but not long to wait lol xxx

No more court case, that was dropped. I don't have any more updates yet but I'm assuming there isn't anything either case even if Tristan had taken the test I don't think the results would be out yet.


----------



## xgem27x

Havent read the whole thread, so dont know who doesnt know all 7 continents or whatever, but still I know I have learnt more things since school from friends and family and TV...


I dont remember fack all from school, I did well in maths, but when my brother in law showed me his maths homework I didnt have a clue how to do it haha, literally fallen out my head because I dont use it often enough!

Not to mention my handwriting, I dont hardly write anymore because I dont need to, so when I write birthday cards and stuff, it honestly looks like a 5 year old has written it! :haha:


----------



## hot tea

It is a shame people pay more attention to Justin Bieber than they do geography. I can't say the former is any more interesting.


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm not interested in either lol.


----------



## xgem27x

rainbows_x said:


> I'm not interested in either lol.

:rofl: Took the words out of my mouth!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Same :)


----------



## emmylou92

seconded.


----------



## hot tea

Mediocrity is awesomeeeee.


----------



## annawrigley

Knowing the continents has helped my life in absolutely no way whatsoever. I can think of no time I've ever had to use my 'knowledge' or it's ever been useful for me to know


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> Knowing the continents has helped my life in absolutely no way whatsoever. I can think of no time I've ever had to use my 'knowledge' or it's ever been useful for me to know

Yeah until you get held up and gunpoint and the gunman asks you to say all 7 continents or else he will kill you :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

But at least we could tell him all about Justin right?


----------



## hot tea

I guess it speaks less about the value of said knowledge than it does of people themselves. It doesn't surprise me people value this elementary knowledge less than they do their favourite tv shows - but it is still pretty sad.


----------



## Canadiana

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> sorry to pop in on here but i just have to say how shocked i am by what kids are NOT learning these days in school :nope:. back when i was in highschool, middle, and ELEMENTARY school we learned all the continents, states, state capitals, all the US presidents and how to find the exact location of somewhere on a map using different coordinate points.
> 
> in canada? i did my schooling in BC
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I know the states in alphabetical order in song form :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> and we never were taught them once!Click to expand...

Well BC is just silly then, because I live in Canada and learned all this in elementary school.


----------



## Canadiana

hot tea said:


> Something is seriously wrong with the educational systems...

Yes, totally, and as to all the comments saying their life isn't different not knowing, well that just proves how sad that is. Not exactly something I'd be proud to talk about either.


----------



## Canadiana

LauraBee said:


> Okay, I don't think we're gonna get anywhere... Knowing where somewhere is will probably never play a big part in my life. Even if I were going on holiday, as long as I get on the right plane, I'm fine. Where is the advantage in knowing that where I'm going is a part of Asia etc?

Hmmm, well for starters, it might help you understand that you flight is half way around the world instead of a couple hours away? Honestly, you are making yourself sound stupid just arguing about how it's not important to know about the world. Geesh.


----------



## hot tea

I am a bit embarrassed for everyone who says they don't care that they are so uneducated about their world. I mean, honestly... Really girls??? Really?


----------



## Canadiana

Yes, and honestly, I think they are making teen moms look bad. It's looks like all they've done in their life is have a baby as a teen and not even left their little town. Really makes teen moms look bad and uneducated. I can sympathized not having learned, and missing out on school, but being FINE with not even knowing the continents is pathetic. Considering schooling up to secondary is FREE there is no excuse.


----------



## hot tea

If I didn't know I would utilize the tool called the INTERNET and look it up. There is really no excuse.

I am feeling kind of mean now, but it just seems appalling. Especially proudly announcing to the world. I would be bloody ashamed.


----------



## Canadiana

Yup, oh and ladies, another reason it's important to know? How about to teach your CHILDREN about the world so they have a better shot in life than you.


----------



## Canadiana

hot tea said:


> If I didn't know I would utilize the tool called the INTERNET and look it up. There is really no excuse.
> 
> I am feeling kind of mean now, but it just seems appalling. Especially proudly announcing to the world. I would be bloody ashamed.

I almost felt mean and would have if someone had just not learned, but considering they are bragging about not knowing and not caring they don't know, I don't think it's mean, and yes it's appalling.


----------



## rockys-mumma

I personally think it's silly to argue about it tbh! Who cares if you know or not. I don't think it's an indication of someones intelligence at all. Yes, good to know as general knowledge but it's hardly something you need to know to get on in life is it?

People and places value different things in life AND in education too. Hence British and US curriculums and schooling being very different.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ugh Canadiana how about you think before you post. Your being majorly rude.

A better shot in life? Wtf is that supposed to mean! Get your head out of your ass woman!


----------



## emyandpotato

Canadiana said:


> Yup, oh and ladies, another reason it's important to know? How about to teach your CHILDREN about the world so they have a better shot in life than you.

I fundamentally agree but I think it's getting to the point of being plain offensive now.


----------



## hot tea

emyandpotato said:


> Canadiana said:
> 
> 
> Yup, oh and ladies, another reason it's important to know? How about to teach your CHILDREN about the world so they have a better shot in life than you.
> 
> I fundamentally agree but I think it's getting to the point of being plain offensive now.Click to expand...

I do agree with this, despite my own tactlessness. I just hope people decide to educate themselves as bei ignorant is NOT something to aspire to.


----------



## Canadiana

rockys-mumma said:


> Ugh Canadiana how about you think before you post. Your being majorly rude.
> 
> A better shot in life? Wtf is that supposed to mean! Get your head out of your ass woman!

I guess you meant _you're_ being majorly rude. 
your = possessive
you're = you are

And a better shot in life, meaning actually wanting your child to know something about the world instead of teaching your child wrong, or not teaching them at all.

Sorry for being rude, but there is no excuse for not knowing this stuff. Education is FREE.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Canadiana said:


> Yup, oh and ladies, another reason it's important to know? How about to teach your CHILDREN about the world so they have a better shot in life than you.

I think that thats a bit out of order to say! We could go on to be doctors or research science, just because we had a baby early doesn't mean we don't have a shot at life. I know plenty of young mums who went on to own their own buisness. I think that comment was inconsiderate and you should re-read it and then apologise.


----------



## Canadiana

And I will apologize for being offensive and I'll let it die, but seriously it ticks me off when people bragg about knowing nothing when it's easy to educate yourself.


----------



## LauraBee

Canadiana said:


> Hmmm, well for starters, it might help you understand that you flight is half way around the world instead of a couple hours away? Honestly, you are making yourself sound stupid just arguing about how it's not important to know about the world. Geesh.

I'm sure it'd say how long it was in the flight information ;) And like it was said earlier, I'm aware of world events, but what difference does it make knowing where they are? They're happening somewhere I'm not, and knowing where to point on a globe isn't gonna change what is happening.



Canadiana said:


> Yes, and honestly, I think they are making teen moms look bad. It's looks like all they've done in their life is have a baby as a teen and not even left their little town. Really makes teen moms look bad and uneducated. I can sympathized not having learned, and missing out on school, but being FINE with not even knowing the continents is pathetic. Considering schooling up to secondary is FREE there is no excuse.

You seem to be ignoring the posts where we state that despite not knowing the trivial details of the world, we're still aiming quite competently towards university :thumbup:

We educate ourselves on the things that directly affect us when necessary. That seems way smarter than knowing a few things which will probably never have an impact on our lives.


----------



## annawrigley

Canadiana said:


> *Yes, and honestly, I think they are making teen moms look bad. It's looks like all they've done in their life is have a baby as a teen and not even left their little town. Really makes teen moms look bad and uneducated. *I can sympathized not having learned, and missing out on school, but being FINE with not even knowing the continents is pathetic. Considering schooling up to secondary is FREE there is no excuse.

Yawn. What makes you think its okay to come in here (where you've apparently never ventured before, so clearly just after a bit of drama) and brand a whole load of us uneducated bad mums? I know the continents, woop de fucking doo I guess I'm a better mum than the morons on here who don't know right?! Wrong... What exactly is pathetic about it? And what do you care if people have never left their 'little town'? Jesus keep your neb out of other peoples lives and concentrate on how to stop yourself being such a stuck up bitch.


----------



## Canadiana

EllaAndLyla said:


> Canadiana said:
> 
> 
> Yup, oh and ladies, another reason it's important to know? How about to teach your CHILDREN about the world so they have a better shot in life than you.
> 
> I think that thats a bit out of order to say! We could go on to be doctors or research science, just because we had a baby early doesn't mean we don't have a shot at life. I know plenty of young mums who went on to own their own buisness. I think that comment was inconsiderate and you should re-read it and then apologise.Click to expand...

I did. But I think it's important to be able to teach your children things. Isn't that a good reason to know something? To be able to teach your children? We can't rely on teachers for everything.


----------



## Canadiana

"I'm sure it'd say how long it was in the flight information ;) And like it was said earlier, I'm aware of world events, but what difference does it make knowing where they are? They're happening somewhere I'm not, and knowing where to point on a globe isn't gonna change what is happening"

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## LauraBee

My daughter will be no better off knowing continents. But I'll be sure to teach her of things I use daily like Multi-Quote :thumbup:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Asia, Africa, North America, South America, Antarctica, Europe, and Australia. At least now I have a shot at life.


----------



## LauraBee

Anyone want me to teach them the value of pi to two decimal places? 'Cos that's one of the trivial things I've remembered which has no impact on me whatsoever.

*Psst. It's 3.14 :happydance:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lol don't you just love it when people dont have anything better to say so they pick on grammar/punctuation. No excuses but I am on an iPhone. 

Anyway, I am quite capable of educating my child, despite not knowing the US states :thumbup: Oh and I know the continents not that it makes me educationally superior in any way, shape or form.

I think my 10 A*-C GCSEs, 4 A-Levels, and a BA in EDUCATION would be sufficient :lol:


Alfie definitely needs a better shot in life than me :roll:


----------



## annawrigley

Canadiana said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> sorry to pop in on here but i just have to say how shocked i am by what kids are NOT learning these days in school :nope:. back when i was in highschool, middle, and ELEMENTARY school we learned all the continents, states, state capitals, all the US presidents and how to find the exact location of somewhere on a map using different coordinate points.
> 
> in canada? i did my schooling in BC
> 
> 
> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I know the states in alphabetical order in song form :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> and we never were taught them once!Click to expand...
> 
> Well BC is just silly then, because I live in Canada and *learned* all this in elementary school.Click to expand...

*Learnt



Canadiana said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I don't think we're gonna get anywhere... Knowing where somewhere is will probably never play a big part in my life. Even if I were going on holiday, as long as I get on the right plane, I'm fine. Where is the advantage in knowing that where I'm going is a part of Asia etc?
> 
> Hmmm, well for starters, it might help you understand that *you* flight is half way around the world instead of a *couple hours* away? Honestly, you are making yourself sound stupid just arguing about how it's not important to know about the world. Geesh.Click to expand...

*Your
*Couple *of* hours



Canadiana said:


> Yes, and honestly, I think they are making teen moms look bad. It's looks like all they've done in their life is have a baby as a teen and not even left their little town. Really makes teen moms look bad and uneducated. I can *sympathized* not having learned, and missing out on school, but being FINE with not even knowing the continents is pathetic. Considering schooling up to secondary is FREE there is no excuse.

*Sympathise with/Sympathize with (if you insist on the American spelling)



Canadiana said:


> rockys-mumma said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Canadiana how about you think before you post. Your being majorly rude.
> 
> A better shot in life? Wtf is that supposed to mean! Get your head out of your ass woman!
> 
> I guess you meant _you're_ being majorly rude.
> your = possessive
> you're = you are
> 
> And a better shot in life, meaning actually wanting your child to know something about the world instead of *teaching your child wrong*, or not teaching them at all.
> 
> Sorry for being rude, but there is no excuse for not knowing this stuff. Education is FREE.Click to expand...

*Teaching your child wrongly/incorrectly



Canadiana said:


> And I will apologize for being offensive and I'll let it die, but seriously it ticks me off when people *bragg *about knowing nothing when it's easy to educate yourself.

*Brag

Now who needs to educate themselves? ;)


----------



## xgem27x

ANNA I LOVE YOU!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Canadiana said:


> EllaAndLyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadiana said:
> 
> 
> Yup, oh and ladies, another reason it's important to know? How about to teach your CHILDREN about the world so they have a better shot in life than you.
> 
> I think that thats a bit out of order to say! We could go on to be doctors or research science, just because we had a baby early doesn't mean we don't have a shot at life. I know plenty of young mums who went on to own their own buisness. I think that comment was inconsiderate and you should re-read it and then apologise.Click to expand...
> 
> I did. But I think it's important to be able to teach your children things. Isn't that a good reason to know something? To be able to teach your children? We can't rely on teachers for everything.Click to expand...

Ok fair enough, most of our kids are babies at the moment, learning how to sit up or walk and learning shapes not continents. Our children will all have the same education as all the other kids in the UK etc but what they do with it is up to them. Some might start a family early and some may become brain surgeons. Who knows? Teaching my daughter the 7 continents is NOT going to guarantee whether she will work with nasa or whether she will work in Tesco. Of course I will teach her things, I just don't understand why your going on at us like we don't teach our kids anything?! Its just rude and very judgemental.. 'teen parents therefore they are obviously thick as pig shit and there kids will all be dumb' << thats what it seems like to me.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

:rofl: annaaaa!!!!!


----------



## annawrigley

rockys-mumma said:


> *Lol don't you just love it when people dont have anything better to say so they pick on grammar/punctuation. *No excuses but I am on an iPhone.
> 
> Anyway, I am quite capable of educating my child, despite not knowing the US states :thumbup: Oh and I know the continents not that it makes me educationally superior in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I think my 10 A*-C GCSEs, 4 A-Levels, and a BA in EDUCATION would be sufficient :lol:
> 
> 
> Alfie definitely needs a better shot in life than me :roll:

...Awkward :haha: I was proving a point though, so it's allowed :smug:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Oh and education with prestige is not free. Unless you are very lucky. I owe 10000 for student loans which paid for my degree, ah if only my parents would have known the continents then maybe I would have had a better shot in life and it would have got paid for! :dohh:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Hahaha Anna you ledge!


----------



## annawrigley

Clamped


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I have one more thing to say. If you think that teen parents are uneducated bad mums then I think your the uneducated one. We are amazing mothers and that is all that matters, our children will be educated whether it be by teachers or by us and it is ignorant to think they won't


----------



## LauraBee

We're missing the most important thing here people.... Is the Bieber thing officially over now? not going for compensation and all that either?


----------



## AriannasMama

Uh, I don't think this thread proves that people care more about Justin Beiber than they do the 7 continents of the world, its a thread....its about Justin Beiber, not whether or not we know all 7 continents. What's next, call people dumb for not knowing all muscles/bones of the head since some people learned it in high school and consider it to be "basic" :wacko:.

I've never had to use my knowledge of the 7 continents ever in my life, except for when I was tested on it in whatever grade I learned about it.


----------



## rainbows_x

I don't ever wanna think about continents or Justin Bieber after this thread.

(Not that I even did in the first place, shock horror!)


----------



## AriannasMama

7 Continents > Justin Beiber


----------



## Wobbles

Canadiana, I would like to request you leave the teen parenting boards. You are not a teen parent, there is no need for you use these boards, I'm not sure what you have contributed is helpful and judging on the reports you are upsetting the comfort zone here so all things considered this is the best solution.

Please use other sections that are more suited to yourself.


----------



## LauraBee

Oh oh oh, I also know that there are 206 bones in an adult body and in babies/children it's a hundred or so more. It's incredible to think that I could've known that i had bones without knowing specifically how many there are.

(I also know that the above is an informal and slightly sarcastic analogy. Whoop, I'm on fire!)


----------



## we can't wait

LauraBee said:


> Oh oh oh, I also know that there are 206 bones in an adult body and in babies/children it's a hundred or so more. It's incredible to think that I could've known that i had bones without knowing specifically how many there are.
> 
> (I also know that the above is an informal and slightly sarcastic analogy. Whoop, I'm on fire!)

Right! Newborns actually have around 300 bones... crazy!

Back on the topic of Bieber though... I've checked, and there's no new news regarding the situation. Sorry, Che... :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

So are we all clear on the fact that there are *7* continents?


----------



## xgem27x

Yeah of course! England, Uk, Europe, Africa, Manhattan, Sydney, Kazakstan.... duhh who doesn't know that!!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wow just read through some of the last posts ... I love randomers that come in here thinking they are better than everyone else & feel like they should scold others for knowing something less than them. As if they think they're someone's mother! Gtfo, seriously. You're a waste of energy. If you have nothing productive to say then don't come in here. You're just making yourself look like a total fool :fool:

Secondly, Anna will you marry me?!??! :wedding: You're responses were brilliant :haha:

Thirdly, is it really true that there will be no trial? If so, that makes me sad :(


----------



## hot tea

xgem27x said:


> Yeah of course! England, Uk, Europe, Africa, Manhattan, Sydney, Kazakstan.... duhh who doesn't know that!!

LOL!!!!!

This thread went pretty crazy, yeesh!


----------



## rjb

Canadiana said:


> Yup, oh and ladies, another reason it's important to know? How about to teach your CHILDREN about the world* so they have a better shot in life than you*.

um, fucking excuse you? how about instead hiding behind your keyboard shit talking, go to talk to the moms who do drugs and ignore their kids or beat their kids. not the ones working their asses off to providefor their kids. get off your damn high horse. ETA: didn't see anna's replies. just wanted to get that out there. with anna though


----------



## Desi's_lost

LauraBee said:


> Anyone want me to teach them the value of pi to two decimal places? 'Cos that's one of the trivial things I've remembered which has no impact on me whatsoever.
> 
> *Psst. It's 3.14 :happydance:

3.141592653589
I think. I'm fairly certain. Memorized that as part of a pi day competition in 6th grade so when I was 12 lol


----------



## AriannasMama

xgem27x said:


> Yeah of course! England, Uk, Europe, Africa, Manhattan, Sydney, Kazakstan.... duhh who doesn't know that!!

You forgot McDonalds :winkwink:


----------



## beccah11

Canadiana said:


> Yup, oh and ladies, another reason it's important to know? How about to teach your CHILDREN about the world* so they have a better shot in life than you*.



Uh, how rude? As both you and the other poster have repeatedly said the educational system up to secondary education is 'FREE' and we SHOULD have learnt the continents during our schooling.. as should the girls children right?
So why do they need to be taught by their 'dumb, uneducated' parents the same thing?
A better shot in life? I'm trying for a baby at 18 years old, and I can 100% say that my child will be taught (from me) everything that I deem important! Not what you have decided should be taught! :)


----------



## LauraBee

We're united with hatred. Well done. Let's move on, yeah? (Not that I care too much about Bieber, but I think we've voiced enough to make our point.)



AirForceWife7 said:


> Thirdly, is it really true that there will be no trial? If so, that makes me sad :(

Sames :'(


----------



## AirForceWife7

LauraBee said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Thirdly, is it really true that there will be no trial? If so, that makes me sad :(
> 
> Sames :'(Click to expand...

I know! Rawr :growlmad:

Why though? Did she drop the case? Did Bieber pay her to keepquiet? So many questions!

I apologize if these have been addressed but I really don't feel like going back & reading through this thread :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

I saw one post saying that "the case has been dropped" but not quite sure who did what and if there's anything else to come...


----------



## we can't wait

Bieber had taken the DNA test, and was waiting for Yeater to supply the LO's DNA. 

I'd read that they were thinking Yeater wouldn't provide DNA, because she knows Bieber is going to sue her following a negitive DNA result... So, by not taking it she 
1. Doesn't get sued
2. Keeps everyone guessing
3. She isn't branded as a complete liar, because people don't actually 'know' for certain if she lied.

Not sure though, of course.


----------



## AirForceWife7

WOW.

All that trouble & she drops the case :nope:

Now I'm definitely a Bieber Belieber :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dci1iet9kc


----------



## xCookieDough

*Obviously lied all along, it's awful what people can do to just get their 5 minutes of fame, bringing a child into the equation, this girl has no shame, she is a sad sad little girl with a childish mind.*


----------



## xCookieDough

*For all UK girls I suggest you watch ITV1 on Saturday "This is Justin Bieber" to appreciate the dude  lol*


----------



## Desi's_lost

Last i've looked she probably wont give the DNA but for now at least there is a valid reason: No one representing her was present when Biebers dna was collected. He's not some joe from the street, he has the money to pay someone to switch the dna or even for someone to do it voluntarily because they like him.


----------



## Bexxx

I just saw an advert for a JB perfume, lol.


----------



## Desi's_lost

BTW,this is just me, but its really annoying when I have to post the same thing mult times cause people dont feel like looking >.<
Specially if you've been following the thread the whole time. So this may sound bitchy but i dont really feel like repeating myself five times anymore, i'm gonna stick to only reporting new info.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oh and xCookiedough I've always felt people shouldnt hate on him soley to hate but he's always soooo boring when i see him on tv. He dosent really smile or do anything other than sing other than during the parts where its clearly been choreographed. And then to have a backing vocal on a simple christmas song where he wasnt dancing or anything..I just was far from impressed. (talking specifically about his performance on So Random.


----------



## LauraBee

That's as much as I've gotten to as well, but someone said the case had actually been dropped, so I got confused.

My friend was talking about his new perfume and we all thought it was rather funny that it's a female fragrance :haha:

Also saw the advert for his thing on ITV Saturday. Not gonna lie, I probably won't watch it., like Desi said, I find him boring.



Desi's_lost said:


> BTW,this is just me, but its really annoying when I have to post the same thing mult times cause people dont feel like looking >.<
> Specially if you've been following the thread the whole time. So this may sound bitchy but i dont really feel like repeating myself five times anymore, i'm gonna stick to only reporting new info.

Tbf, it did get very side-tracked in here - thank you for updating us :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

The case is dropped though..they are trying to settle out of court.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Argh do they not care about all the people following? :rofl:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Desi's_lost said:


> BTW,this is just me, but its really annoying when I have to post the same thing mult times cause people dont feel like looking >.<
> Specially if you've been following the thread the whole time. So this may sound bitchy but i dont really feel like repeating myself five times anymore, i'm gonna stick to only reporting new info.

Yeah, I understand where you're coming from but there's lots of other conversation in between updates .. and I don't feel like scouring through pages & pages of other people's conversations :lol: I'd rather just ask straight up & you don't have to answer if people annoy you.


----------



## JadeBaby75

Desi's_lost said:


> BTW,this is just me, but its really annoying when I have to post the same thing mult times cause people dont feel like looking >.<
> Specially if you've been following the thread the whole time. So this may sound bitchy but i dont really feel like repeating myself five times anymore, i'm gonna stick to only reporting new info.

Thats a bit rude. But thanks for the updates. I completly forgot about this case :thumbup: I wonder who is telling the truth :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Looked through all 17 pages, just skimming and found everything in under 5 min, sorry if you find it offensive that i dont appreciate answering the same question five times. =/

The answers were actually all on the first page.

eta: maybe if i word it this way it'll make more sense, the reasoning behind why the case was dropped was addressed mult times on the other thread and on this one, so it makes me confused when people keep asking when if they read my responces, they'd know. It just comes off as if people arent reading what we're writing in the first place.


----------



## AirForceWife7

But you don't have to answer it multiple times if it annoys you is what I'm saying :shrug:

I've asked a ton of questions & surely they probably have been answered but I'm not the only one. And all I'm asking is if there's any new news on the situation. I don't keep up with it from day to day, so that is why I come on here, to ask if there are any updates. If someone tells me there is something new one day, of course I'm gonna ask if there's any new news a couple days later :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

No no I dont mind people asking for new things it's when people repeatedly ask about the same details. Ie if the case was still on when if you'd read what both Kelly and I had already posted you'd know exactly why it was off.


----------



## we can't wait

I've scoured online for the past week looking for new Bieber/Yeater news... and there isn't any. :nope:

Our case has gone cold, ladies. :cry:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Desi's_lost said:


> No no I dont mind people asking for new things it's when people repeatedly ask about the same details. Ie if the case was still on when if you'd read what both Kelly and I had already posted you'd know exactly why it was off.

Well I didn't read it :coffee: And sorry if that annoys you that I ask, but again, you don't have to answer. I'm sure someone else would politely let me know what I missed. Better yet, if it really bothers you that much, just tell everyone to look on the first page instead of typing it all out again and again. It's really not that difficult :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

we can't wait said:


> I've scoured online for the past week looking for new Bieber/Yeater news... and there isn't any. :nope:
> 
> Our case has gone cold, ladies. :cry:

Wahhhh! :cry:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I think I'll just not make anymore updates if you don't feel like reading it anyway. Won't waste my time.


----------



## AirForceWife7

It wouldn't waste my time, it'd just save you from "annoying people" :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

It actually was a waste of my time.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Then don't update it? :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

As I already said, i wont be? :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Any other points you'd like to get across?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Yes.
I'm just not sure what they are yet.


----------



## unconditional

desi you`re being so fucking annoying fuuuu


----------



## Desi's_lost

Desi's_lost said:


> He did take a dna test but he did it without her/a member of her team present so she is demanding a new test which is fair enough. He isnt some joe off the street, he's internationally famous so its reasonable to fear someone will alter the test either because they like him or because they are paid off.
> 
> Thats about all the news though other than Justin taking shots at her occasionally.
> 
> Apparently he messed on the lyrics on a talk show and also bragged that he had been to all 7 continents...which he also couldnt name lmao




we can't wait said:


> I always get confused by Central America... I always lump it with South America, but I'm not sure if that's actually correct. :haha: And, no, I can name all the states, but not the capitals. :blush:
> 
> I kind of agree... there's nothing new going on with the Bieber thing. :nope: Like Desi said, we covered all the news on the first page.




we can't wait said:


> Yeater Update:
> 
> - Apparently a video has just surfaced of Yeater getting high. I really don't care about other people using drugs (I don't, but others can do what they want), I do tend to get a little judgemental about this... because in the video, they are apparently getting high with a little girl in the room with them. :nope:
> 
> Anddd, now the guy that claims he's "positive" he's the babydaddy has been arrested for burglary and meth possession.
> 
> That poor little boy.... He's screwed either way.




Desi's_lost said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I thought the DNA test and court case and everything is all being revealed this month, was it the 17th or something?! So I dont think there are any updates just yet, but not long to wait lol xxx
> 
> No more court case, that was dropped. I don't have any more updates yet but I'm assuming there isn't anything either case even if Tristan had taken the test I don't think the results would be out yet.Click to expand...




we can't wait said:


> LauraBee said:
> 
> 
> Oh oh oh, I also know that there are 206 bones in an adult body and in babies/children it's a hundred or so more. It's incredible to think that I could've known that i had bones without knowing specifically how many there are.
> 
> (I also know that the above is an informal and slightly sarcastic analogy. Whoop, I'm on fire!)
> 
> Right! Newborns actually have around 300 bones... crazy!
> 
> Back on the topic of Bieber though... I've checked, and there's no new news regarding the situation. Sorry, Che... :haha:Click to expand...




unconditional said:


> desi you`re being so fucking annoying fuuuu

:kiss:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Now see this solves the problem.


----------



## Desi's_lost

wooooahhh wtf happened with that post o.o


----------



## Desi's_lost

that was one useful fo paux


----------



## annawrigley

LOOOOOOOOL *faux pas btw


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ahh thanks. My spelling looked cooler tho


----------

